# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  عمران یا معماری ؟؟؟

## amir.abs

سلام 

 این سوال من نیستا سوال یکی از آشناهامه ..  :Yahoo (76): 

این دو درس تو درساشون و کتاباشون ... چه فرقی با هم میکنن 
دحال حاظر کدوم بهتره ؟ 
با چه رتبه ای میشه قبوول شد  ؟ 
هر چی اطفلاعات دارین بدین

----------


## HellishBoy

الله اکبر !!! هنوزم هستن کسایی که بین 2 رشته شک دارن؟!!!!! من 5شنبه رد کردم دیگه فکرشم نمیکنم !!! عجیبه !!

----------


## milad1124

معماری میشه نرم افزار
عمران میشه سخت افزار
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amir.abs

> معماری میشه نرم افزار
> عمران میشه سخت افزار


درسای عمران سختر از معماریه نه ؟

----------


## safer1

مهندسي عمران به نسبت رشته كلي تر و جامع تري هست دانشگاه هاي ارائه دهنده هم در كل كشور نسبت به معماري كم تر هست مثلا علمي كاربردي بيش از حد براي رشته معماري دانشجو ميگيره

----------


## khatereh 2

اگه ریاضی و فیزیک برات مهمه عمران اگه نه معماری

----------


## amir.abs

> مهندسي عمران به نسبت رشته كلي تر و جامع تري هست دانشگاه هاي ارائه دهنده هم در كل كشور نسبت به معماري كم تر هست مثلا علمي كاربردي بيش از حد براي رشته معماري دانشجو ميگيره


حالا کدوم بهتره

----------

